# Little Lotus



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

After lots of debating and speaking to a lot of people I decided to get a little girl to suit our household anyway it must be fate as her kc name is okajem daisy duck obviously she can't be called daisy hahaha so....

This is Lotus









With her sis









She's about 2lb according to my scales and is 12 weeks old she's a blue fawn and has the sweetest temperament she was a little shy at first but is coming out of her shell she slept through without a peep and I had to wake her at 6.30 lol 

Daisy is a little jealous but no hackles up no growling she's just ignoring me lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awwww ur so adorable lotus! poor daisy being jealous LOL. atleast shes not being aggresive twds lotus!  fate indeed ^_^


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awwww am so happy for you Sara!
Lotus is stunning, and really compliments Daisy aswell.
ThEy are adorable together.
Congrats!!! XX


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

She is soooooooo cute! Love the picture of them sitting side by side. Congrats!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks terri I'm really happy as u know I was really nervous but she's amazing, well bred, socialised and content


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

aww very cute congrats


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

\She sooooo sweet sarah, i love her to bits! xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Chloe I wanted to bring home all her dogs!!! Including the poms 

Rache I love her she's so different here wagging her tail trying to snuggle with daisy who won't have none of it haha


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrats!! She's gorgeous and I love her name!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Leah


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks she's precious


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

they are so funny when they aren't happy with us and ignore us, funny little furry babes they are!

Lotus is cute and I'm glad you posted these pics. Was getting THIS close to sending a PM your way demanding new pics of Daisy :ngreet2:


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I LOVE her Sarah! Loved the pic of she & Daisy together...I really think they look alike already! Hehe She is a complete doll. :love5:

Poor Daisy being a little jealous. I'm sure she'll accept her in no time. That is a bit what I was talking about with Matilda. Acting all snotty & such. That's what Matilda tries to pull with my other two girls (not wanting to snuggle or play & she basically tries to run away if she's in my lap & another girl comes along)...well, she does it especially with Maya since she's the newest girl. Since we brought Maya home she's a bit more receptive to Mari go figure. Haha But I am sure Lotus will grow on Daisy with a little bit of time & they will become best of friends!

Congrats on the new little girl at any rate! So glad she is well adjusted & socialized.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i was waiting for you sarah, shes beautiful and i love her name


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone she is such a sweet heart gonna attempt to take her to the park in a bit I lay money she fights her lead hahaha

This pups got bladder control I wait outside ages waiting for her to wee haha she just holds it I'm like WTF lol 

Her ears are amazing like satellite dishes haha it's just hard to get them to come up haha 

Heather daisy let's her lay next to her has a sniff wags her tail and walks off lol they are yet to play I'm hoping walking them may help tht


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

At last she's home,and adorable as well,is she breeding poms as well? she is so good with getting her puppies ready for their new home,i never had trouble with Lily sleeping in the night either.


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

I love her she is a real looker! x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Michelle she didn't come from lilys breeder

Hollie she's lovely a little shy but so sweet


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww sarah lotus it such a doll i love her awwww poor daisy will get used to her in no time sooooo cute and love the flower name theme lol xxx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Michelle she didn't come from lilys breeder
> 
> Hollie she's lovely a little shy but so sweet


Oh sorry thought she did


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Nope raches poppy did 

Thanks Mandy I think it really suits her


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww so adorable! congrats


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, she's gorgeous


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Welcome Home Lotus!*


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Awww thanks therese


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Sarah, what a beautiful little girl! Love the shot of her and Daisy together..lol, they do resemble each other in the facial structure. Congratulations!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks deb!!! They do look a little similar altho lotus has a bigger head and huge ears!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww, Sarah, she's so cute! Congrats on the new family member! Her and Daisy will be the best of buds in no time.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

She's beautiful - I love her little face


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

What a sweet pup! I love her name!
Congrats Sarah!! you deserve it.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone I'm really happy with her she is so like daisy it's scary

We went for a walk today and she sat on her bum hahahahahaha wouldn't even explore a field wanted to go to sleep 

When daisy plays with her I know she been accepted o have lotus on my belly and daisy on my lap ATM so hey they may play later haha


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

they are both beautiful girls lucky you!!! love her name


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

SUCH a cutie. Congrats!  Is your daughter thrilled with another girl puppy or what?! 
Her name is perfect, imo. lol. Have fun with her!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2010)

OMG Sarah!!! She is SO precious!!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Look at those sisters! They are adorable!!!


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

oh my gosh! what a little cutie


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I love her, Sarah  Once you get some good pics and some new ones of Daisy send them to me and I'll make u a new siggy! She is preciousssss.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> they are both beautiful girls lucky you!!! love her name


Thanks Cynthia I love both my girls lotus is just like daisy was too so she's perfect for me!!




LovesMyPups said:


> SUCH a cutie. Congrats!  Is your daughter thrilled with another girl puppy or what?!
> Her name is perfect, imo. lol. Have fun with her!!


Thanks so much yes abi is over the moon loves her already and was so chuffed lotus chose to snooze on her earlier!!! She's my little heavenly flower



[email protected] said:


> OMG Sarah!!! She is SO precious!!!!


Thanks Rachel 


Brodysmom said:


> Look at those sisters! They are adorable!!!


I feel like a proud mumma hahaha she loves a bully stick omg she's going to town on it


MndaNGmoe said:


> oh my gosh! what a little cutie


Thanks she's just lubbly



flippedstars said:


> I love her, Sarah  Once you get some good pics and some new ones of Daisy send them to me and I'll make u a new siggy! She is preciousssss.


I knew you would hahah her coats like brycos was but te texture is like an Afro haha she didn't like the bath tried to jump out bahahahaha

I gotta find my camera ad card reader theybwere broken last time I checked


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww she is so precious! I love her little face! What a pretty name too. I bet her and Daisy will be great buddies. I love the pic of the two of them together. Congrats Sarah! I'm very happy for you!  x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Paula I really hope so they just played tug o war daisy now wants to play lotus wants another nap!!


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

She is so cute. Funny about the ignoring part my daschund Sadie would not sit with me for a week she would not even look at me
after I got Lola but she is coming around.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hahahaha that's hilarious daisy will she's better this afternoon


----------



## LucyChi (Aug 11, 2010)

She is gorgeous.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks!! I love her


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Blink my eyes and you got another pup?? I didn't know you were considering one. lol
What happened? She is very lovely!


----------



## Helen_Melon (Aug 30, 2010)

So adorable!!!
____________


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Awww..she's so sweet! Congratulations on your adorable new baby!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

cherper said:


> Blink my eyes and you got another pup?? I didn't know you were considering one. lol
> What happened? She is very lovely!


It's not a decision I took lightly as I had a vvv bad experience recently. Dent really wanna involve the forum I considered not introducing on here. She's lovely



Helen_Melon said:


> So adorable!!!
> ____________
> Thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Awe! What a beautiful couple of pups! Daisy looks so red in that one picture!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

It's my phone lol she's really like beige


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Lotus is an unnusual name. Is it another type of flower or am I imagining that? I wonder if her coat will lighten up like Daisy's did.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah it's a flower a beautiful one!!! It will lighten up lcs always do she may get her sableing back as an adult daisys is coming back but she's just a bubble!!! Her bark is pathetic it'd a squeak haha


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

ahh she is such a pretty lil girl...


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

OH YAYA I need to get on here more often! I feel so outta the loop! She is so darn cute!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

She looks like a little fox, she is gorgeous! I love her look! Adorable!


----------



## Dixie Belle's Mama (Aug 25, 2010)

Love her & her name! So precious!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

lyndsey said:


> ahh she is such a pretty lil girl...


Thanks she's really funny 



Bella Luna said:


> OH YAYA I need to get on here more often! I feel so outta the loop! She is so darn cute!!!


Lol Amber you didn't miss anything lol no one knew about her hah


Dragonfly said:


> She looks like a little fox, she is gorgeous! I love her look! Adorable!


Thanks I cant see the fox in her just a stunning little girl 



Dixie Belle's Mama said:


> Love her & her name! So precious!


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

aww welcome Lotus you look beautiful! 
I wish Teddys ears would stand up like that lol 

she is gorgeous xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks di her ears are something else


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

What a gorgeous little girl she is, Sarah! You must be over the moon. I hope Daisy's making her welcome


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

She is so pretty its unbelievable!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Elle said:


> What a gorgeous little girl she is, Sarah! You must be over the moon. I hope Daisy's making her welcome


Daisy loves her new sister they cuddle and everything is so sweet. Shes been a god send perfect pup minus poo eating and barking



Natti said:


> She is so pretty its unbelievable!


Thanks nat she's changed a lot and got even prettier her head is getting huge!


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

she is such a lil cutie...i love the pic of them togeather sooo cute


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Yay. Welcome Lotus.  She is darling. Peach is a blue fawn as well.  Maya and Peach are getting along great. There are the little scuffles like last night when Peach thought she could steal Maya's bully stick. (uh...no). But they really like running around together. Hope your girls have lots of fun.


----------

